# BJ Giving Technique



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Time to spice things up I want to know...

Fellas what do you like when your partner gives you a BJ?

Ladies what do you notice him responding to when you give your partner a BJ?


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

The "show" is just as important as the sensations.

Some talking, some noise, all help me feel connected to her.







and don't forget the boys down below.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Mistys dad said:


> The "show" is just as important as the sensations.
> 
> Some talking, some noise, all help me feel connected to her.
> 
> ...


Tongue work as well, the extra stimulation can be amazing.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

My husband likes to have some eye contact during.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Wanting to be there is a great start...


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

Love Song said:


> Fellas what do you like when your partner gives you a BJ?


more than anything, by far, I love it that she loves it. There's lots of different "techniques" that one can develop and variety is the spice of life and all that. But in the end, what makes it incredibly hot for me is that it's hot for her.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i like it chewed on a little with the molars


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i like it chewed on a little with the molars


Ouch... not me, keep them chompers away please. Matter of taste I guess.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i like it chewed on a little with the molars


I thought there was some unwritten rule that FORBADE any mention of teeth in a BJ thread...now we find someone who likes a bit of toothy action :scratchhead:

You men are so confusing


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I tend to believe men are very responsive to the hand, tongue, all at the same time sensation. There's gotta be movement as well....my ex used to be quite responsive, say dirty things to me while I was down there. 

The biggest turn on is how much the person responds....not that i know anymore..blahhhhh


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Various positions brings a different vibe/mood as to assertion of dominance, role-play, erotic, bringing other elements into the mix. 

Kneeling, him laying down, him straddling me, my head hanging off the side of the bed with him standing..etc. 

I notice his motion, his intensity, surging, moaning, what kind of mood he's in. Whether it's more dominant/selfish (not in a bad way!), or whether his focus shifts more to me.

This isn't necessarily a bj technique but I have teased him before, with him laying down, and just hovering over the tip with my mouth, almost barely touching him. It drove him nuts until he couldn't take it anymore (again, not in a bad way!)


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

waiwera said:


> I thought there was some unwritten rule that FORBADE any mention of teeth in a BJ thread...now we find someone who likes a bit of toothy action :scratchhead:
> 
> You men are so confusing


only with the back molars.
no front teeth chewing or scraping.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

working_together said:


> I tend to believe men are very responsive to the hand, tongue, all at the same time sensation.


again i guess im different.
if your going to put your mouth on it, thats all i want
'look ma, no hands'

besides, not big enough for both. :/


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Not sure 2nd was offering, but he does cum from the Volunteer State. :scratchhead:
> 
> I won't even touch "matter of taste." :rofl:


I'm afraid puns way too easily to me. Years of practice.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Campbell said:


> -bump-


Campbell what's wrong with you????????? :scratchhead:

Why do you keep posting this everywhere?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Love Song said:


> Campbell what's wrong with you????????? :scratchhead:
> 
> Why do you keep posting this everywhere?


Just annoying isn't it?


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Because he's a troll. They love attention. Ignore.


Oh ok in that case I'll just put him on ignore


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Back on topic shall we? 

There's this spot on my h's penis, it's right on his head but on the bottom where it curves in and If i lick that part I get a nice reaction from him. 

Does anyone else here get a similar experience?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

One big mistake both sexes make with the pace of oral sex is they do it like they would like it done to them. That's great if you're gay, but if not it doesn't work so well.  Women like to be taken right up to the edge of release and then dwell there with carefully adjusted pressure and timing. Doing that to a man will make him nuts. There is a point somewhere around 80% of the way there where he just wants to shoot. To reduce stimulation there doesn't result in a better orgasm, it results in less. Up to that point, the slower you do it the stronger it will be. Sorry, we're tricky.  The way to tell if he won't vocalize is that is the point where he's going to start pushing or wiggling. From there, get the job done so to speak.

Now before that point where he just wants to get off you have a big control over how big the orgasm is. Use this to your advantage. If you want some in return RIGHT AWAY, don't dwell there. Take him through quick and while the orgasm isn't as strong, he's going to want to be quick and aggressive with you. On the other hand, if you linger there for long enough, he's going to be spent. He's just going to want to snuggle and hug for a long while.

You got good advice already on where to stimulate a man early. Tongue play around the frenulum (the triangle on the bottom of the head) and around the rim is heaven.

Once you get further along, it is the feeling of thrusting that takes a man further along. If you want a quicker pace, use a hand under your mouth. BTW, don't slide around on a man without lubrication. Your spit works good or use a lube; or just move the skin up and down without sliding over the skin. Since men don't self lubricate, it doesn't take much to cause a bit of chafing.

If you really want to pick up the pace, concentrate your lips around the bottom of the head. When you move your hand up and down it will pop the rim in and out. You can move your hand WAY faster than you can bob your head. I bet you'll be surprise just how fast you can get the job done doing this. Again, use it to your advantage based on what you want to do next. 

And at last some on finishing:

This goes to the basic urge for sex that men have. They do have a strong desire to plant their seed. Since pulling out during orgasm doesn't do that, there is a strong desire to feel like it is in deep during orgasm. When he starts orgasming, don't stroke and most of all don't slide around on the head. You've probably already found out about that during intercourse if you're really close when he goes. Sorry, it is just rather unpleasant to stimulate the head during orgasm and he's going to pull back, which goes against the strongest desire during orgasm.

The most important point is that if you're going to move your mouth off, don't suck or pull on the way off. Open and then move away without making it feel like pulling out. If you're gong to leave it in there, put the end against the roof of your mouth and put a little pressure on. (oh, and he's a lucky SOB if you do :rofl

If you do pull out, put your hand around the shaft and then put your thumb on the head. Push down a bit while he's shooting. MAKE SURE you don't PLUG THE END WITH YOUR THUMB THOUGH. That's bad, it over-pressures the plumbing in a very bad way. Finally use your other hand to push down a bit on his pubic area.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

What on earth are you all going on about :scratchhead:? You are all bonkers!

'BJ' is an abbreviation for Billy Jean, just as Richard becames 'Di(k', or William 'Bill' etc

And whats all this guff about 'oral sex'?....Don't you know its simply when you TALK about sex? :slap:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea...my husband has a bit of precum that helps.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> My husband likes to have some eye contact during.


Yep. I like her to look up at me or in my eyes when she's doing it. Major turn on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Yep. I like her to look up at me or in the eyes when she's doing it. Major turn on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


absolutely!
most awesome


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband loves it when I lick the head of his penis and suck on it. His kock does a little jump when I do that. :smthumbup: He also loves watching me run my tongue all over the shaft. 

Enthusiasm is sexy. Men love to receive fellatio from a woman who LOVES giving head. Moaning with my husband in mouth and gazing up at him excites both of us.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I thought there was some unwritten rule that FORBADE any mention of teeth in a BJ thread...now we find someone who likes a bit of toothy action :scratchhead:
> 
> You men are so confusing


99% of the time no teeth but i have asked my wife to bite to see what it feels like.

i have no idea but ive been really turned on before and ive asked to see her bite down a little. NOT HARD though


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Love Song said:


> Time to spice things up I want to know...
> 
> Fellas what do you like when your partner gives you a BJ?
> 
> Ladies what do you notice him responding to when you give your partner a BJ?


eye contact
enthusiasm 
suck on the balls ALLOT
lick the balls ALLOT
hum on the balls 
play with the balls
lick the head at different speeds
go as deep as you can and try and hold it
bob on it


if you could deepthroat than you would drive him wild. Of course i dont blame you if you cant my wife cant and its fine i do not want to gag her but it does feel good at times when she has tried.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> One big mistake both sexes make with the pace of oral sex is they do it like they would like it done to them. That's great if you're gay, but if not it doesn't work so well.  Women like to be taken right up to the edge of release and then dwell there with carefully adjusted pressure and timing. Doing that to a man will make him nuts. There is a point somewhere around 80% of the way there where he just wants to shoot. To reduce stimulation there doesn't result in a better orgasm, it results in less. Up to that point, the slower you do it the stronger it will be. Sorry, we're tricky.  The way to tell if he won't vocalize is that is the point where he's going to start pushing or wiggling. From there, get the job done so to speak.


All guy's are different 

when i have sex i go and go than stop before i will blow and go again to make myself last longer. Its hard but ive trained myself to do it. When getting a BJ i like to last a while i will tell her to slow down or she knows at times to stop me from cumming so it can die down for a sec than start up again. I love a huge build up i will explode much more if i stop than keep going than stop than keep going than stop than keep going really hard than blow. Same with a bj bring me to the point i will blow than stop and continue do that a few times and when i finally am ready to blow it will be huge and beyond stronger orgasm than if i would just blow initially the 1st time.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

The boys are key for me, if they get bored it ain't happening no matter how hard she tries.

I may be unusual but I've never once gotten off by oral alone. Close often times, but it feels like I get close and then it just stays there... close but no climax. Not sure if that's technique, physiology or if it's all in my mind.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Browncoat said:


> The boys are key for me, if they get bored it ain't happening no matter how hard she tries.
> 
> I may be unusual but I've never once gotten off by oral alone. Close often times, but it feels like I get close and then it just stays there... close but no climax. Not sure if that's technique, physiology or if it's all in my mind.


My husband was like this until he met me  Even in the beginning of us, he swore he doesn't finish by BJ alone.

Yea. I totally changed that.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My husband was like this until he met me  Even in the beginning of us, he swore he doesn't finish by BJ alone.
> 
> Yea. I totally changed that.


Sounds like you took that as a challenge.:smthumbup:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Yep. It's his frenulum. Male cl*t.


I thought the penis was pretty much the male clit!!!

I've yet to find a spot on it that I don't like to have touched or licked or whatever!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> Sounds like you took that as a challenge.:smthumbup:


Pretty much!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

One reason we love BJs is for variety. You can make him feel things with your tongue that he will never feel during sex.

Alternate between playing with the tip and taking it all in. Totally different sensations!

My boys like a bit of attention - but nothing rough.

I can totally relate to the "molars" thing! Firm but gentle! Leaves me with this oddly wonderful "sore" feeling the next day which serves as a very nice reminder!

And finally - enthusiasm, enthusiasm, enthusiasm!!!

I just love a great BJ thread! Really warms my heart!!!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't forget to stop now and then, keep rubbing the head and shaft with your hand, and talk dirty to him. Especially tell him how hot its getting you and how hard you can feel him getting. Egg him on - with talk about how you can feel him building up, and how that's working you up even more. 

Moan a little bit yourself.

For me, my partner's pleasure is a huge turn on.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> I guess I'm a bit different here... Running hands along the thighs and glutes, oh boy! Please leave the boys alone however....
> 
> Gently cupped, ok, but not a turn on. Licking, sucking, or anything OTHER than that..... doesn't even feel good.


i am pretty much the same.

gently licking is good, cupping or very gently rubbing is good.
DO NOT like them sucked on or rubbed roughly.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Browncoat said:


> I may be unusual but I've never once gotten off by oral alone. Close often times, but it feels like I get close and then it just stays there... close but no climax. Not sure if that's technique, physiology or if it's all in my mind.


i WAS the same way but i never even got close.

that changed with my last exgf.
she was the only one with the right skillz to get me off by oral alone, i mean no hand action at all, all mouth. mmm


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

that_girl said:


> My husband was like this until he met me  Even in the beginning of us, he swore he doesn't finish by BJ alone.
> 
> Yea. I totally changed that.





2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i WAS the same way but i never even got close.
> 
> that changed with my last exgf.
> she was the only one with the right skillz to get me off by oral alone, i mean no hand action at all, all mouth. mmm


Thanks you two, looks like my wife and I have some more things to try out. Gee whiz gonna be tough to be the guinea pig.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> One big mistake both sexes make with the pace of oral sex is they do it like they would like it done to them. That's great if you're gay, but if not it doesn't work so well.  Women like to be taken right up to the edge of release and then dwell there with carefully adjusted pressure and timing. Doing that to a man will make him nuts. There is a point somewhere around 80% of the way there where he just wants to shoot. To reduce stimulation there doesn't result in a better orgasm, it results in less. Up to that point, the slower you do it the stronger it will be. Sorry, we're tricky.  The way to tell if he won't vocalize is that is the point where he's going to start pushing or wiggling. From there, get the job done so to speak.
> 
> Now before that point where he just wants to get off you have a big control over how big the orgasm is. Use this to your advantage. If you want some in return RIGHT AWAY, don't dwell there. Take him through quick and while the orgasm isn't as strong, he's going to want to be quick and aggressive with you. On the other hand, if you linger there for long enough, he's going to be spent. He's just going to want to snuggle and hug for a long while.
> 
> ...



And all this time I've been treating hand action as a thing not to do.

thanks for such a detailed answer you brought up several things I hadn't even thought of


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep I'm enthusiastic. I touch myself and do this little dance with him in my mouth. It's limiting but it is a dance. 

So when I take my husband in my mouth I do a combination of sucking, deep throat and some male clit attention. 

Oh and when I do deep throat I don't think it counts unless my lips are at the base of his penis. I try to get the whole thing and keep it in for a certain amount of time. During this time I use my hands to grab all over him. I haven't yet asked him how he feels about it (me grabbing his body) but have assumed that he likes it. 

Sometimes I like to have intercourse first because my cum tastes sweet and when he is in my mouth he tastes sweet. Than i'm usually saying mmmmmm for 2 reasons. lol 

what do you think?


----------



## BearMoose22 (Apr 13, 2012)

One of his favs is me flat on my back, head hanging off edge of bed, deep throat with lots of sucking in between finished with swallowing. Bjs are my thing, love, love, love giving them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

BearMoose22 said:


> One of his favs is me flat on my back, head hanging off edge of bed, deep throat with lots of sucking in between finished with swallowing. Bjs are my thing, love, love, love giving them!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Also - in that position - it can free up his hands to play with you!


----------



## BearMoose22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Agreed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

Like many here have mentioned, I provide lots of tongue and lip action and fondle the boys. 
However, I hum a tune when he's in my mouth. The vibration drives him crazy! :smthumbup:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Love Song said:


> And all this time I've been treating hand action as a thing not to do.


NO! no hands 
you had it right...
no hands.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hands are fine...

Would rather have hands and mouth than just hands - or nothing at all!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Hands are fine...
> 
> Would rather have hands and mouth than just hands - or nothing at all!


true, but only if they insist. :/


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeff/BC said:


> more than anything, by far, I love it that she loves it. There's lots of different "techniques" that one can develop and variety is the spice of life and all that. But in the end, what makes it incredibly hot for me is that it's hot for her.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Tongue technique especially on the underside close to the head. deep throating, pleasurable sounds from her, keep looking up at me from time to time. A little verbal about how she wants to taste my cum. All of that is hot as hell. 

But *the* most important element to me is enthusiasm! Telling me she enjoy it and wants to blow me. That is the bomb!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> :iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> ...


Enthusiasm enthusiasm enthusiasm. Unless the rest is just really awkward, enthusiasm will win the day. The other stuff is going to vary from guy to guy I would think, so just find out the best with repetition. Enthusiastic repetition


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Good gravy.


:rofl:
its on its way!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Make sure it's smooth and creamy with no lumps.


my lumps stay where the are during gravy making


----------



## prospect (Feb 26, 2012)

My semen is sometimes lumpy... What can I do to make it more fluid so there is a chance of my wife swallowing?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

prospect said:


> My semen is sometimes lumpy... What can I do to make it more fluid so there is a chance of my wife swallowing?


lots of pineapple juice and lots of celery ive heard.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Has she said that's why she won't swallow?


i dont care if it looks like cottage cheese, mah b!tch bettah swallah.


----------



## prospect (Feb 26, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> S Has she said that's why she won't swallow?


She has swallowed before... She didn't like the taste or texture.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> If it looks like cottage cheese, you'd better get yourself to a dairy farmer's daughter right away!!


i was, i think she iz why it looks like that now.


----------



## prospect (Feb 26, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> How important is it to you that she swallows? Some women really want to do that for their man but just can't.


It's not super important but, I would absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> tell her she was milking the wrong things! Ease up the the boyz, your not trying to make whip cream out of it!


lol


----------



## clairey83 (Apr 20, 2012)

How does these spamming types get to be all over here?? Have they nothing better to do?! And if it's like a computer thing how does it get past the captcha word thing to join - I struggle with those and I'm real!!


----------



## clairey83 (Apr 20, 2012)

How do** that's awful grammar!! Sorry


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

clairey83 said:


> How does these spamming types get to be all over here?? Have they nothing better to do?! And if it's like a computer thing how does it get past the captcha word thing to join - I struggle with those and I'm real!!


i think a person set it up then a program has been running it since.
not sure how its getting past the sign up now.
we do have a 'member' that has been logged in since they joined. its only about a week now?

can you stay logged in for a week without getting kicked at some point for no activity?


----------

